# Browning Buckmark Trigger



## SGWGunsmith (Jan 8, 2015)

For those of you folks who own and shoot a Browning Buckmark pistol. Do you find that the Buckmark trigger has more "pre-travel" (take-up) than it needs to have? Is the Buckmark trigger steel or aluminum? TIA


----------

